# Verkaufe sehr viel Zeugs zum billigen Preis (26 Spiele, iPod...)



## kiaro (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
 Habe mal entrümpelt und biete euch 26 Spiele und andere Sachen zum Kauf an.
 Alle Sachen sind in sehr gutem Zustand, manche sogar neu, und natürliche deutsche handelsübliche Versionen.
 Wem die Preise zu hoch erscheinen, sollte bedenken, dass der Versand schon mitgerechnet ist, und der erstreckt sich von 2,20€ bis 4,10€.



> *Nintendo Wii (4)*


 
 Battalion Wars 2 --- 10€ inkl. (neu!!!)

 Call of Duty: World at War --- 22€ inkl. (neu!!!)

 Need For Speed: Carbon --- 10€ inkl. 

 Wii Sports --- 7€ inkl.



> *Nintendo GameCube (2)*


 
 Fifa 06 7€ inkl.

 Tony Hawks: Underground 2 8€ inkl. 




> *Nintendo DS (3)*


 
 Advance Wars: Dark Conflict --- 10€ inkl.

 Locks Quest --- 12€ inkl. (neu!!!)

 Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorny --- 10€ inkl. (neu!!!)




> *Sony Playstation 2 (10)*


 
 Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood --- 7€ inkl.

 Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30 --- 7€ inkl.

 Freekstyle --- 8€ inkl.

 God Of War --- 12€ inkl.

 Gun --- 10€ inkl.

 James Bond 007: Agent im Kreuzfeuer --- 7€ inkl.

 Medal of Honor: Frontline --- 8€ inkl.

 Shadowman 2econd Coming --- 7€ inkl.

 Star Wars Battlefront II --- 10€ inkl.

 Tekken 5 --- 10€ inkl.

 Test Drive Unlimited --- 10€ inkl.

 WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008 --- 7€ inkl.




> *Computer (7)*


 
 Asterix und Obelix XXL --- 7€ inkl.

 Bioshock --- 10€ inkl. (neu!!!)

 Call Of Juarez --- 8€ inkl.

 Der Herr Der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde --- 8€ inkl.

 Need for Speed: Most Wanted --- 7€ inkl.

 Paraworld --- 7€ inkl. (neu!!!)

 TrackMania --- 5€ inkl.




> *Sonstiges*


 
 iPod, 3. Gen., 8GB, Schwarz + Ladekabel --- 65€ inkl. 


 Wii-Standart-Kabel von Nintendo --- 9€ inkl.

Wii - RGB AV-Kabel von Bigben Interactive --- 11€ inkl.


 Lamy Füller --- je 8€ inkl.:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Lamy Safari - Schwarz, Schwarz-verchromt, Silber-verchromt, Weiß-verchromt, Blau-Rot-verchromt_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Lamy Vista_

 Viel Spaß.


----------

